# What's a 7-string guitar with the thinnest neck?



## rx (Sep 14, 2004)

this comes from limited observation and knowledge, but I kinda noticed that 7-string guitars usually have thicker necks than 6-strings. I want a 7-sting guitar with a really fast neck. with the 7-string, I'm gonna play some Fear Factory, Meshuggah, and whatever I can play on a 6-string, and I want to glide all over the fretboard.

any suggestions are appreciated

thanks


----------



## No Soul (Sep 14, 2004)

I believe the answer is Ibanez, the wizard7 necks are pretty much the same as a regular wizard, just wider. I could be wrong about that though, but I really couldnt imagine anything thinner.


----------



## rx (Sep 14, 2004)

No Soul said:


> I believe the answer is Ibanez, the wizard7 necks are pretty much the same as a regular wizard, just wider. I could be wrong about that though, but I really couldnt imagine anything thinner.



actually it's a lot thicker....

http://www.jemsite.com/axes/htm_features/necks.htm


----------



## jacksonplayer (Sep 14, 2004)

Almost all 7-strings I've played have a thicker neck than you'd find on an Ibanez Wizard neck. But the Wizard-7 neck seems about the same thickness you'd find on a typical 6-string neck, such as a Jackson neck. That's one big reason my 7620 has become my main guitar. 

The only other comparably thin 7-string neck I know of is the Conklin Groove Tools GTG-7 guitar. Even that is not as thin as an Ibanez Wizard, however.

Frankly, I don't think a 7-string neck that thin would be a good idea, because the increased tension on a 7-string neck would render it unstable and requiring frequent adjustment.

Have you tried out an Ibanez 7-string? If so and you find that too thick, you might be out of luck unless you want to order some kind of custom-made guitar from Conklin or Jackson or such.


----------



## Leon (Sep 14, 2004)

rx said:


> actually it's a lot thicker....
> 
> http://www.jemsite.com/axes/htm_features/necks.htm


i play an rg7621, and the neck is great. i don't think 7 string necks can be terribly thin, due to the added tension of the other string, but i dunno.

btw, STOP what?


----------



## Drew (Sep 14, 2004)

Also, thin necks aren't exactly the greatest thing for your wrists- I went into this in more detail in the tendonitis thread, but I destroyed my frettingand wrist binge-practicing stretchy sweep licks with my 520 slung too low; a guitar with the minescule wizard neck. even at the worst I could still play my strat with only minimal discomfort, and a bit of research showed me that this was not an unusual phenomina, to the point where Bob Taylor was contemplating introducing a wider "anti-tendonitis" neck as an option on taylors. 

So, suck it up and bear it. 

-D


----------



## Digital Black (Sep 14, 2004)

A thin neck is nice, but it's usually the last main thing i look at. Don't forget you span across the frettboard will be much more. That is harder to adjust to than the thickness.


----------



## rx (Sep 14, 2004)

wildealien said:


> btw, STOP what?



stop from scrolling down any further. I sometimes forget where I posted and so that I can strat reading where I last replied at... I can quickly scroll down and find my last post and continue reading from where the thread left off.


----------



## Leon (Sep 15, 2004)

rx said:


> stop from scrolling down any further. I sometimes forget where I posted and so that I can strat reading where I last replied at... I can quickly scroll down and find my last post and continue reading from where the thread left off.


LOL 
i do the same thing  

...only, i ctrl+F and search for my callsign.

but yours, much more ingenious


----------



## No Soul (Sep 16, 2004)

hmmm that doesent seem right, I could see myself being a bit off being that the only Ibanez I have left now besides my RG7620 has a WizardII, and Id say the RG7s neck is very very comporable. 

For what its worth I personaly prefer the WizardII, even though Ive got tiny girl hands


----------



## Drew (Sep 16, 2004)

No Soul said:


> hmmm that doesent seem right, I could see myself being a bit off being that the only Ibanez I have left now besides my RG7620 has a WizardII, and Id say the RG7s neck is very very comporable.



Yeah, but check the stats on Ibanez.com- the WizardII is noticeably more substantial- on paper it's only a few mm, but it makes a huge difference and I believe there's a change in profile as well. 

Personally, I prefer the WII to the W anyway, so it's no loss on my end. 

-D


----------



## No Soul (Sep 17, 2004)

Drew said:


> Yeah, but check the stats on Ibanez.com- the WizardII is noticeably more substantial- on paper it's only a few mm, but it makes a huge difference and I believe there's a change in profile as well.
> 
> Personally, I prefer the WII to the W anyway, so it's no loss on my end.
> 
> -D



no arguments here


----------

